# How to identify a 1960, 1961, 1962 or 1963 10ML60 ariens snowblower...?



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Are there obvious differences between 1960, 1961, 1962 and 1963 ariens 10ML60 snow blowers, or how can they be identified?

Thanks.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the first ariens had an actual transmission not a friction disc, and the shifter is different, bucket will be a half ROUND, not a half teardrop


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might find something here - - > The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you for the education. :smiley-confused009:


----------

